# PE Power - NEC Handbook or Codebook?



## jglavin PE (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of building my library of references, and debating whether to buy an NEC handbook for the test (April '14) or simply use my codebook. I'm extensively familiar with the codebook already as I use it daily at work. I prefer to use the codebook in doing design as I find it good mental exercise to draw my own interpretations from the text of the code rather than rely on the published explanations. Also, the inspectors and plan guys don't use handbooks, so you can't cite the handbook text when arguing code issues.

I was wondering if anyone else has gone this route with success, or if I should bite the bullet and familiarize myself with the handbook.

I would prefer not to spend $100 on a 2011 handbook as we are in the process of updating to 2014 right now anyway.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 31, 2013)

I took the power PE exam in Oct 2013 and passed on first try. I took both NEC code book and a borrowed 2011 NEC handbook. There were 12 to 15 NEC questions and I used the codebook for all of them. Never opened the handbook.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 31, 2013)

handbook


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 31, 2013)

The handbook is the exact code so you can in fact quote from it. The only difference is the handbook has explanations and illustrations.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Either way, buy the tabs if you don't already have them. They really help to find things quickly.


----------



## daw4888 (Jan 1, 2014)

I used the codebook on the exam and passed on the first try. If you are good with the codebook I wouldn't get the handbook.


----------



## saberger_vt (Jan 1, 2014)

There is a hierarchical chain of what can be sited. Depending on your state, you can quote the "commentary" as a last resort, since it is a published document. But I digress. You have to remember, you have a limited time to do the problems in the exam, if you are used to the code book and not the handbook, don't waste your time with the handbook, since you will be used to looking up information in the code book. Being an AHJ, I have my face planted in the code book everyday, so I know the code book really well. When it comes time to look for something in the Handbook, it take a little time!

Save your money, keep the code book.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 1, 2014)

If you had zero experience using the NEC (code) and were going to learn it for this exam, I'd say get the Handbook, since they are not that much different in price. Though in your case, I agree with saberger_vt, if you are are used to the plain 'ole codebook, just use that. The handbook is just the code with some additional commentary, that is not a part of the actual code. Sometimes this commentary is helpful because it can point you to other related sections or explain something that they think is commonly misunderstood. But you wont specifically be tested over this commentary (though as pointed out above, it can be helpful when a disagreement arises with the AHJ in helping them understand the intent of a particular requirement). If you are used to finding things in the code, you will be fine. The handbook would cost you time and money that you don't need to waste.

As stated above, getting a set of tabs would be good because the entire code could be tested over. Including the industry specific applications that you may not deal with regularly (or ever). There is a set that folks in our office swear by: http://smarttab.net/ I don't have any affiliation with this business, except that I have used their tabs.


----------



## jglavin PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like the consensus is to go with what I know. I will save my money and buy the 2014 handbook for use at work.



saberger_vt said:


> There is a hierarchical chain of what can be sited. Depending on your state, you can quote the "commentary" as a last resort, since it is a published document. But I digress. You have to remember, you have a limited time to do the problems in the exam, if you are used to the code book and not the handbook, don't waste your time with the handbook, since you will be used to looking up information in the code book. Being an AHJ, I have my face planted in the code book everyday, so I know the code book really well. When it comes time to look for something in the Handbook, it take a little time!
> 
> Save your money, keep the code book.


Yep, in my state, you can quote code sections but you can't quote commentary in official written responses. You can, however, discuss commentary over the phone sometimes to get an AHJ to accept your responses. Being a consultant I sometimes have to argue my case with AHJs, and that has worked for me on some occasions where our opinions differed on the meaning of some sections.


----------

